# BIRDLESS!!



## lilbassinlady (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I called in five birds for some of my friends.  I ended up BIRDLESS!  But it was a whole lot of fun and a lot of KODAK MOMENTS!  I and they had a great time.  There's nothing like turkey huntin.  I love deer huntin too!  I love fishin too!  Oh Heck,  I just plain Love the OUTDOORS!!  But,  there's nothing like turkey, deer and fishin!!  And I thank God for every bit of it!


----------

